# Review of 2021 Uukha SX+ limbs on 2021 CD Archery WF-21 riser.



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

You definately went all out there, I can definately tell you are happy. I have had my WF21 for just two weeks and it also shoots better than anything I have ever held. Between you and a couple of other members now talking up those new Uukhas I may make those my next purchase some day. Im interested in hearing reviews on their more modest priced Gobi limbs.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

cheeney said:


> You definately went all out there, I can definately tell you are happy. I have had my WF21 for just two weeks and it also shoots better than anything I have ever held. Between you and a couple of other members now talking up those new Uukhas I may make those my next purchase some day. Im interested in hearing reviews on their more modest priced Gobi limbs.


Man I love those limbs, I’ve never shot anything like them before. I wish the weather would break and I could find time to micro tune my arrow setup and hopefully get to spend some time behind a bent bow. It’s been pouring rain here for days and just cold.


----------



## MADD BEAR (Jan 4, 2021)

Cool channel brother.

You look like a big guy, wondering what your draw length is and what that bow is at your actual draw weight. 

The ILF rigs i shot all felt awkward and unbalanced. I was wondering if you had a total weight of that bow.

Thanks brother. I dropped a sub to your channel. Keep the vids coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

MADD BEAR said:


> Cool channel brother.
> 
> You look like a big guy, wondering what your draw length is and what that bow is at your actual draw weight.
> 
> ...


Hey thank you for the kind words. I am almost 6’4” I have a 29.5” draw on my trad bows. I am around 51 lbs on this setups with 2 turns out on the wf-21 riser with 42 lb medium uukha sx+ limbs. I am super stickler for balance, noise, speed, and comfort. This bow setup is the ultimate package of it all. I had a Hoyt satori and this bow blows it out of the water. Ima be honest it’s nicer then my wood bows.


----------



## MADD BEAR (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow thanks for the info. Were similar in size, I have a 30” DL. That set up would probably match up for me. I have my bow dialed in to hunt anything this year. I will keep an eye on you and your set up, I think my next bow may be something very similar.

You do any turkey hunting? I like these shorter bows for blind hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

MADD BEAR said:


> Wow thanks for the info. Were similar in size, I have a 30” DL. That set up would probably match up for me. I have my bow dialed in to hunt anything this year. I will keep an eye on you and your set up, I think my next bow may be something very similar.
> 
> You do any turkey hunting? I like these shorter bows for blind hunting.
> 
> ...


I am a huge turkey hunter, however I have never taken turkey with a bow. I plan on changing that this year. It is hard to even hunt our turkey here with a blind. Our population is very scarce and hunting turkey where I live consists of a lot of running and gunning.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

MADD BEAR said:


> Wow thanks for the info. Were similar in size, I have a 30” DL. That set up would probably match up for me. I have my bow dialed in to hunt anything this year. I will keep an eye on you and your set up, I think my next bow may be something very similar.
> 
> You do any turkey hunting? I like these shorter bows for blind hunting.
> 
> ...


I have a wf-19 riser ima place some medium trad tech black max 2.0 limbs on for turkey hunting this year. Be a 62” bow which be easier to handle in the blind. That’s my only concern about a 64” bow setup is ground blind hunting. However I am really loving the 64” setup I have so I may just have to make it all work. I am a hunter not a target shooter.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

trad_hunter said:


> I have a wf-19 riser ima place some medium trad tech black max 2.0 limbs on for turkey hunting this year. Be a 62” bow which be easier to handle in the blind. That’s my only concern about a 64” bow setup is ground blind hunting. However I am really loving the 64” setup I have so I may just have to make it all work. I am a hunter not a target shooter.


What’s total weight of bow w gear?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

There was a couple of those risers in the classifieds a week ago.
—-

I’m hoping the Tradd lab guys do their evaluation of these new Uukha limbs. 

Has anyone seen these limbs evaluated in a similar test to the Tradd lab guys showing speed efficiency numbers?
—-


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I hear you on how great that shelf hump is, I love it. No need for anykind of elevated rest and plunger. The flat head bolt it comes with works great for me, no need for an accutune. I just screwed the bolt in until I had the centershot I wanted and put the nut on the back side of the riser where the bolt was sticking out.

I love that hump so much I decided to do the same thing on my wood bow and get my arrows off the shelf, and I am loving the results. It looks high and weird at first but you get use to it in no time. Just have to raise your nock height up to accomodate. I know some guys do the same thing with a toothpick or something smaller, but it works so great on the WF that I decided to make something higher to match it.

If you anyone is not familiar with the WF hump here are some pictures.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesome review. I wish the Gobi limbs came in 50#. I say we all spam Uukha with email requests for 50# Gobi limbs. [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice video man. Welcome to the dark side (ILF) of single string archery lol. Just wanted to correct few things you mentioned about SX+ limbs. They are not considered "Super Curves" or Super Recurve limbs like Border, Morrison or Backwoods Composites. Uukha have more aggressive curve profile than standard ILF limbs but nothing close to a Super Recurve. They are exceptionally smooth and very fast. Been shooting SX+ for few months and have to say that they are both faster and more torsionally stable than previous VX+, I am getting about 7fps more speed compared to VX+.
Also slide on quiver like Selway can be used on these limbs with no issues, just have to make sure to get the one with correct size of their attachment parts (more narrow slot) since Uukha limbs are more narrow than standard ILF. Also slide on quiver will additionally quiet down any bow.

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

balkanboy said:


> ...They are not considered "Super Curves" or Super Recurve limbs like Border, Morrison or Backwoods Composites....



Needed repeated.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Needed repeated.


What is the definition of a super recurve limb? No they are not as curvaceous as some. But do these S-Curves have more or less curve than the early Borders that were considered super curves?

I'm not arguing, just curious if this is opinion or if there is a true definition. The fellow at Dryad tells me his Epic recurve limbs are considered super recurves.

I don't have the funds to compare all these high end sticks side by side. So I'm living vicariously through you people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Az archery said:


> What’s total weight of bow w gear?


I don’t know I will try to weigh it when I get time.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

strugglesticks said:


> What is the definition of a super recurve limb? No they are not as curvaceous as some. But do these S-Curves have more or less curve than the early Borders that were considered super curves?
> 
> I'm not arguing, just curious if this is opinion or if there is a true definition. The fellow at Dryad tells me his Epic recurve limbs are considered super recurves.
> 
> ...


A huge S 

Bob Lee just came out with Cobra limbs.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

strugglesticks said:


> What is the definition of a super recurve limb? No they are not as curvaceous as some. But do these S-Curves have more or less curve than the early Borders that were considered super curves?
> 
> I'm not arguing, just curious if this is opinion or if there is a true definition. The fellow at Dryad tells me his Epic recurve limbs are considered super recurves.
> 
> ...


This is from Uukha website "The new S-Curve profile (S for Smoothness, Speed and Stability) is a new generation of limb profile that combines the best attributes of our previous Curve and Xcurve limbs.". Their marketing is most likely adding to confusion. 

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

My definition and I think what is generally accepted is, if the limb tips curve at a 90 degree angle to the riser or down (past 90 degree's) when braced, it's considered a SUPER recurve.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> My definition and I think what is generally accepted is, if the limb tips curve at a 90 degree angle to the riser or down (past 90 degree's) at brace it's considered a SUPER recurve.


Make sense

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

balkanboy said:


> Nice video man. Welcome to the dark side (ILF) of single string archery lol. Just wanted to correct few things you mentioned about SX+ limbs. They are not considered "Super Curves" or Super Recurve limbs like Border, Morrison or Backwoods Composites. Uukha have more aggressive curve profile than standard ILF limbs but nothing close to a Super Recurve. They are exceptionally smooth and very fast. Been shooting SX+ for few months and have to say that they are both faster and more torsionally stable than previous VX+, I am getting about 7fps more speed compared to VX+.
> Also slide on quiver like Selway can be used on these limbs with no issues, just have to make sure to get the one with correct size of their attachment parts (more narrow slot) since Uukha limbs are more narrow than standard ILF. Also slide on quiver will additionally quiet down any bow.
> 
> Marko
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Actual USA rep for Uukha told me they are called a S Curve limb standing for their fully carbon Super Curve Limb. This came from the USA rep, so I will go with what he told me and call them what he called them. 😀🤓

Also I am glad your Selway quiver worked for you, it did not work for me on my sx+ limbs it will work fine on a vx+ and the evo limbs and even the irbis limbs. It was also noted to me not to use a slide on quiver by this same rep. So again I will go with what he recommended.

Thank you for your comment and concern, not trying to start an argument here as I am new to uukha and had a very good friend connect me with someone who he had met in Europe and France while shooting whom over sees all imported limb shipments to the USA. I was able to speak to him personally and ask all of these questions.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Beendare said:


> There was a couple of those risers in the classifieds a week ago.
> —-
> 
> I’m hoping the Tradd lab guys do their evaluation of these new Uukha limbs.
> ...


I have a brand new set of vx+ limbs on the way ima shoot them through my bow on same riser and same setup through a chrono and see the difference in speed just for my self.

I actually was going to sale my 19” after I got my 21” but changed my mind as I love them so much and I kept it and ordered another 21”

I am going to place trad tech limbs on my 19” and make it my turkey blind bow.

I have 2 sets of uukha sx+ that will go on my other 21” bows and I have a set of vx+ coming.

I am sold on these limbs, I don’t know allot as I am new to traditional archery but I know when I bow feels good and this thing is the best feeling rocket launcher I’ve ever shot, I cannot believe I am drawing the weight I am drawing it feels 50 percent lighter it’s so crazy.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

trad_hunter said:


> ....Actual USA rep for Uukha told me they are called a S Curve limb standing for their fully carbon Super Curve Limb....


No arguments at all. Everyone can have different opionions. As already posted this is from their website:

*"The new S-Curve profile (S for Smoothness, Speed and Stability) is a new generation of limb profile that combines the best attributes of our previous Curve and Xcurve limbs."*


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> No arguments at all. Everyone can have different opionions. As already posted this is from their website:
> 
> *"The new S-Curve profile (S for Smoothness, Speed and Stability) is a new generation of limb profile that combines the best attributes of our previous Curve and Xcurve limbs."*


Exactly, It’s also funny how everyone has their own take on what an actual “super” curve limb is, and what is not a “super” curve. I suppose to me a limb that is super aggressive in its twist with the bow unstrung like these limbs are, are “super” curved more then any other limb I’ve ever own or shot!

Are they super enough for some, are they not super enough for others, they are super super limbs for me because they are super smooth, and super quite and shoot super good! 😀🤓


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

I am just waiting on all this global warming to get over with so I can go bend them super curve limbs. 😂🧐❄❄❄❄


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

trad_hunter said:


> Thanks for sharing, Actual USA rep for Uukha told me they are called a S Curve limb standing for their fully carbon Super Curve Limb. This came from the USA rep, so I will go with what he told me and call them what he called them. [emoji3][emoji851]
> 
> Also I am glad your Selway quiver worked for you, it did not work for me on my sx+ limbs it will work fine on a vx+ and the evo limbs and even the irbis limbs. It was also noted to me not to use a slide on quiver by this same rep. So again I will go with what he recommended.
> 
> Thank you for your comment and concern, not trying to start an argument here as I am new to uukha and had a very good friend connect me with someone who he had met in Europe and France while shooting whom over sees all imported limb shipments to the USA. I was able to speak to him personally and ask all of these questions.


No worries man. By the way no factory rep will ever tell you that it is OK to put anything on their limbs, as a matter of fact Uukha doesn't even recommend Limbsavers.
When you get an opportunity to shoot Border or Morrison limbs you will understand difference between these and Super Recurve limbs.
Just to give you an idea about them my Covert Hunter Hex9 68" that is 40# otf @31" draw is launching 714gr arrow at 158fps. Uukha don't come even close to that. Don't get me wrong I'm big fan of SX+ limbs, that's what I'm shooting on my target rig but they don't have a performance of Super Recurve.

Marko



Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

balkanboy said:


> No worries man. By the way no factory rep will ever tell you that it is OK to put anything on their limbs, as a matter of fact Uukha doesn't even recommend Limbsavers.
> When you get an opportunity to shoot Border or Morrison limbs you will understand difference between these and Super Recurve limbs.
> Just to give you an idea about them my Covert Hunter Hex9 68" that is 40# otf @31" draw is launching 714gr arrow at 158fps. Uukha don't come even close to that. Don't get me wrong I'm big fan of SX+ limbs, that's what I'm shooting on my target rig but they don't have a performance of Super Recurve.
> 
> ...


Explain to me the actual difference? I know border will not warranty their limbs off the wf riser I looked into ordering some.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> My definition and I think what is generally accepted is, if the limb tips curve at a 90 degree angle to the riser or down (past 90 degree's) when braced, it's considered a SUPER recurve.


Aaaah, when braced. Gotcha. [emoji106][emoji457]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

trad_hunter said:


> I am just waiting on all this global warming to get over with so I can go bend them super curve limbs. [emoji23][emoji3166][emoji3587][emoji3587][emoji3587][emoji3587]


No kidding. It's forecasted to be -26 here in central Nebraska tonight and the news is talking about rolling blackouts. I have a 5 year old and a 2 year old daughter that I need to keep warm. I wonder how much my home will cool in 30 minutes with no furnace. It sounds like the power company is fixin to show me.

That bow looks like an awesome setup. I'm thinking about scooping up some of last year's Uukhas at a discount.

I wonder if Uukha wants to separate themselves from the super curve folks. I heard a comment from an Olympic medalist recently that he is hesitant to own super recurve limbs because he witnessed several failures during the early days. Maybe that reputation still lingers in some circles. I don't watch much target recurve. Do any of the professionals shoot big hooks?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

I would like a true picture of a super curve compared to say a uukha sx+ limb. I am very interested to see the actual difference in a picture so I can understand. I guess anything with an extreme curve compared to a standard recurve limb to myself is called a super curve. However I do not know much.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

trad_hunter said:


> I don’t know I will try to weigh it when I get time.


👍


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> View attachment 7363534


Ok my uukha sx+ are like your limbs in the top pic. Here is a pic of them.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I'd rather think they're more like the ones in the middle.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I'd rather think they're more like the ones in the middle.
> View attachment 7363545


Thank you!


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Jim Casto Jr.
Didn't you have some Gobi limbs ordered? When you get them will you please do a review. They might be my next purchase if the reviews show they are worth it over standard limbs. I like my 40 pound TradTech Black Max limbs just fine for hunting, it is a weight I can comfortably control and has always gotten the job done, but if Gobi limbs feel really smooth like they say, I would be interested in going up to 45 pounds.

Anyone else get some Gobi's in yet, the other Uukha's are not in my price range.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are some photos of limbs both at brace and by itself. 

At brace left to right: Border Hex9, Uukha VX+, Uukha SX+.
U can see that VX were more curved than SX

By itself left to right: Border Hex8, Border Hex9, Uukha VX+, Uukha SX+.

In terms of the feel, Borders will feel much smoother through the last few inches of the draw, they actually have a slight let off effect. My Hex9 limbs are about 0.5lbs lighter at 31" than at 28".
Also at brace overall bow is much shorter. 68" Covert Hunter is about 3 inches shorter than 66" bow with VX+ limbs. 

Marko
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Balkanboy,
That is a cool looking rig in the middle, what riser is that? Is that a 19 inch Gillo GT?


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you, yes it is 19" Gillo GT 

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

balkanboy said:


> Here are some photos of limbs both at brace and by itself.
> 
> At brace left to right: Border Hex9, Uukha VX+, Uukha SX+.
> U can see that VX were more curved than SX
> ...


Dude this helped me understand yalls point now.
Thank you so much!


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

You are welcome brother, it is hard to figure it out without putting hands on the bow and shooting it. It would be great if you can find somebody in your area that can let you shoot one. I am in New York, if you are in the area you are more than welcome to stop by and try it out. 
Also, Super Recurves are more draw specific compared to regular limbs. In other word riser and limb length should be selected based on your draw in order to get them in the sweet spot and take advantage of all the energy they offer. 

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

strugglesticks said:


> Awesome review. I wish the Gobi limbs came in 50#. I say we all spam Uukha with email requests for 50# Gobi limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what size riser you’re using but the SX 50 is the same limb, and not much more money. and the 40 pounders should get close to 50 if not there on a 17 or 19 inch riser. At least that’s the case with my ex1 Evo2 they go over 50 by 2 - 3 pounds On all my 17 inch risers. At 28.5 inch draw. You could check their new Calculator to verify. If you’re interested when my 38 pound sx50s get here I can scale them and let you know. Still a few weeks out though.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

balkanboy said:


> You are welcome brother, it is hard to figure it out without putting hands on the bow and shooting it. It would be great if you can find somebody in your area that can let you shoot one. I am in New York, if you are in the area you are more than welcome to stop by and try it out.
> Also, Super Recurves are more draw specific compared to regular limbs. In other word riser and limb length should be selected based on your draw in order to get them in the sweet spot and take advantage of all the energy they offer.
> 
> Marko
> ...


Thank you so much. I would love to try some one day.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeffro83 said:


> Not sure what size riser you’re using but the SX 50 is the same limb, and not much more money. and the 40 pounders should get close to 50 if not there on a 17 or 19 inch riser. At least that’s the case with my ex1 Evo2 they go over 50 by 2 - 3 pounds On all my 17 inch risers. At 28.5 inch draw. You could check their new Calculator to verify. If you’re interested when my 38 pound sx50s get here I can scale them and let you know. Still a few weeks out though.


I have a 29.5” draw wander why border will not warranty his limbs on a wf riser?


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

If I am remembering right which I may not be I believe it is because there’s not enough deflex for their super curves. I believe the Morrison max six would work though but again I’m not 100% sure. It would be best to check with Brandon at Morrison first. Sid At border is a really cool person to talk to and I’m sure he would be more than willing to explain it in detail if someone were to shoot him an email.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeffro83 said:


> If I am remembering right which I may not be I believe it is because there’s not enough deflex for their super curves. I believe the Morrison max six would work though but again I’m not 100% sure. It would be best to check with Brandon at Morrison first. Sid At border is a really cool person to talk to and I’m sure he would be more than willing to explain it in detail if someone were to shoot him an email.


Is his riser the tempest any good?


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Tempest is a world class riser, I have a 23" on order with CV9 long limbs. 
Aron Snyder hunts with 17" Tempest.

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## MADD BEAR (Jan 4, 2021)

balkanboy said:


> Here are some photos of limbs both at brace and by itself.
> 
> At brace left to right: Border Hex9, Uukha VX+, Uukha SX+.
> U can see that VX were more curved than SX
> ...


Nice looking bows brother. Just curious..whats about a good average cost of one of these fully built like that. 









My rig is a bearpaw bodkin mohawk hunter 13” riser. Hybrid longbow limbs. 58” length. Its very smooth to shoot and has a phenomenal pistol grip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Fully built Covert Hunter will run you about $2400, ILF rigs will be about $1600 - $1800 depending on accessories. You can get them for much less, all depends what are you looking for.

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

trad_hunter said:


> I have a 29.5” draw wander why border will not warranty his limbs on a wf riser?


Don't know for sure, but if Jinkster comes along he can probably explain it. He has a lot of experience with Border products.

Here's my guess..... Border builds/sells their limbs and bows for draw length/bow length and bow weight specific to each archer. The WF riser has a steeper limb pocket than other ILF risers and that adds more stress to their limbs. They wouldn't sell limbs to you if you were going to put them on a Hoyt Dorado riser either... AND... they only recommend (read that as require where warranty issues are concerned) a few string materials too. They seem to be a right finicky bunch.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Don't know for sure, but if Jinkster comes along he can probably explain it. He has a lot of experience with Border products.
> 
> Here's my guess..... Border builds/sells their limbs and bows for draw length/bow length and bow weight specific to each archer. The WF riser has a steeper limb pocket than other ILF risers and that adds more stress to their limbs. They wouldn't sell limbs to you if you were going to put them on a Hoyt Dorado riser either... AND... they only recommend (read that as require where warranty issues are concerned) a few string materials too. They seem to be a right finicky bunch.


Lol sounds to finicky for me


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Do you get same let off or ease of draw between these new limbs and the vx plus ?


----------



## donofan (Dec 27, 2017)

Would you say the 21" riser by default is going to be a steadier shooter than a 19" riser? In the compound archery world that is what Matthews has down with their riser designs.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Az archery said:


> Do you get same let off or ease of draw between these new limbs and the vx plus ?


VX+ are more "curvier" than SX+, with that in mind neither one doesn't provide "lett-off" feeling like super recurve. Both of them are much smoother through the clicker with much less stack compared to conventional recurve. VX feels slightly smoother than SX, on the other hand SX feels more stable and it is faster. 

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

donofan said:


> Would you say the 21" riser by default is going to be a steadier shooter than a 19" riser? In the compound archery world that is what Matthews has down with their riser designs.


Longer riser will give you more stable shooting platform also by increasing string length you are decreasing string angle which leads to less finger pinch and more forgiving bow overall.

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

balkanboy said:


> VX+ are more "curvier" than SX+, with that in mind neither one doesn't provide "lett-off" feeling like super recurve. Both of them are much smoother through the clicker with much less stack compared to conventional recurve. VX feels slightly smoother than SX, on the other hand SX feels more stable and it is faster.
> 
> Marko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Marko, so the SX limbs are faster than the VX limbs? Do you have a speed comparison?

Would you say one Limb is louder than another?

—-


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes they are, about 6-7fps faster. No difference in sound that I could tell. 

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

balkanboy said:


> Yes they are, about 6-7fps faster. No difference in sound that I could tell.
> 
> Marko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


What about let off? One guy claims 50lb feels like 30lb on pull


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

They aren't "super curve' limbs like the Borders, so there can't be any letoff. I'll assume they're more like all the Uukha limbs I've had in that all of them soften on the back end.

A good limb design that has a very smooth draw and softens on the back will "feel" lighter than they actually are.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

To my knowledge only recurve limbs on the market with measurable "let-off" are Border Archery Hex8, Hex9 and CV9. With Hex8 it will be about 0.9lbs and with Hex9 and CV9 about 0.6lbs.
It is my understanding that "let-off" was not something they were trying to achieve but more of a byproduct of trying to improve on their limb design.
To understand how this works you first need to understand differences between Conventional Limb design and Super-Recurve.
With conventional limb, on a draw, power will increase relatively gradually, with increasing significantly as you approach end of your draw.
Last few inches you will be gaining 3-5lbs per inch of draw. This is called "stack". This feels like you are approaching a wall on your draw. 
Super-Recurve limbs start heavy but then they smooth out with most of them gaining only 1-2lbs per inch for the last few inches of a draw cycle.
Some people prefer to feel that wall at the end of the draw, and some prefer it to be smooth in that area. 
Border limbs in that same scenario actually drop down in poundage. My Hex9 limbs measure about 40.6lbs at 31" while at 28" they are 41.2lbs.
In order to take advantage of this you will need to match riser and limbs combo to your draw length.
In general this is true for any bow if you want to maximize energy potential but it is more pronounced with Super-Recurve limbs. My bow is 68", 21" riser with XL limbs, and that is suitable for 31"-32" draw. If you are drawing 28", in order to get the feel of let-off and maximize performance, you would be better with 62"-64" bow. 
Now Uukha VX+ and SX+ are somewhere in between. They are considered very smooth limbs since they are gaining 2-3lbs per inch for the last few inches of the draw. I would say that because of that smoothness people feel like they are much lighter limbs since you are fighting them less to achieve good anchor, back-tension and expansion. In most of the cases if you are fighting the bow there, you are overbowed and don't have a good alignment, but they feel way lighter in that area compared to let's say most of Korean limbs like Win&Win.
Hope this helps.

Marko


Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr Casto nailed it on both counts...CD WF risers have a very shallow limb pad angle...if I remember protracting mine correctly they are like 15 degs as opposed to what seems a standard of about 17=20 degs so the WF series of risers significantly increases the level of preload (per inches of BH) as compared to the lions share of commercially produced ILF risers and I actually liked that about CD WF risers (when paired with standard profile limbs) because while the steeper angled risers will sometimes generate a cracking sound on the 1st shot if you didn't pay close attention to seating the limbs firmly against the limb bolts when stringing?....that doesn't often happen with CD WF risers because the limb pad angles are so aggressively shallow the limbs can't help but seat themselves tightly against the limb bolts during stringing.

I can't and don't blame Borders for no warranty on their limbs when paired with certain risers that can and do overstress their limbs as they are already pushed to the limits of extreme performance storing a ton of energy pound for pound so if you then mount them to a riser of a non-typical extremely aggressive geometry?....BAM!...and I might note that the Sids had a fit when Gillo came out with their GT line of risers that offered something like a 30% range of limb bolt adjustment for the very same reason...lock those limb bolts down on Border limbs and you may very well overstress the limbs well beyond their intended operating envelope.

BTW: In speaking via email with Sid SR last week he mentioned that even though they achieved a small amount of it?...they abandoned efforts of producing limbs that actually have measurable amounts of let-off for one very logical and sound reason...it's counterproductive where achieving extreme performance is concerned.

Hope that helps and L8R, Bill


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I am going to put Jake’s video here to add to the knowledge base on these Uukha SXs. It seems his chronograph test of these does not jive with the claims from Uukha Of them being significantly faster.


----------



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

At the end of the review Jake also noticed after shooting enough arrows for the review, which is very few I’m sure, that the coating was coming off where the string was attached at limb tips. Unbiased reporting so I take it for truth. So what the hell. I realize folks will say but it’s only cometic, but for limbs at over a grand....no thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

One thing that we never found out from Jake's video was the weight of the arrow he was using. Also he is comparing limbs based on the speed/poundage function. No trying to knock down his review or logic, but I believe that speed at specific gpp (grains per pound) is a more relevant comparison. Also from what I gather all those limbs were tested on different risers, and most likely they were different poundage. I would wait to hear from Cody Greenwood from TradLab. I believe his method is the most consistent.
Another thing that will be interesting to see is how these limbs cast heavy hunting arrow. Some limb designs (like super recurve) do very well with that, in other words difference in speed might be minimal. When I was testing my Hex9 limbs by adding 150gr to the point I lost only 13fps. So it will be interesting to see how they behave going from 8gpp to 12gpp.
From cosmetic perspective that is something that has happen to Uukha always. I have about 1000 shots on my SX+ limbs no issues with string groves but I do have their typical wearmarks where limb touches limb bolt. Don't take me for wrong not trying to justifie that, but I expected it. 


Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 31, 2006)

Any update on how these limbs are holding up? I’m looking at purchasing these possibly for my WF21.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

stuckbuck said:


> Any update on how these limbs are holding up? I’m looking at purchasing these possibly for my WF21.


I just got a set of Selenga’s (80% carbon)
They feel a bit different than my Vx’s and more like a conventional limb. They arent as soft at full draw as the Vx, somewhere in between conventional and the Vx. I havent chronod but they are a little bit faster than conventional. I don't think they are as fast as my Vx- maybe, its close.

Super quiet and smooth, nice limb. I have been wanting to compare them side-by-side with my Uukha EX1 Evo2 Limbs but I probably won’t get a chance to do that before hunting season. 

Edit; the more I shoot them the more I like them. I cranked them up to the max preload and I swear they shot better than 2 turns down- weird. I'm still trying to find the perfect arrow combo for these.

.


----------

